# Fire on Tuxedo Royale, ex Dover



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Linked to on FONE.

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news...3120646?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

This must surely be the end, but who's going to pay for the voyage to the breakers?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Not much to burn when it's semi-submerged(that's only because it's sitting on the bottom)NOT GONE, BUT FORGOTTEN.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

meechingman said:


> Linked to on FONE.
> 
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news...3120646?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> This must surely be the end, but who's going to pay for the voyage to the breakers?


Will not be too expensive as it will only have to go a little way down the river to Able UK's yard at Graythorpe/Hartlepool.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

It should have been scrapped years ago....BBC often show it in relation to the football ground....however, they are still talking on BBC Tees this morning about rescue and creating a training workshop and museum....pipe dreams...

geoff


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Very sad, sailed on her a couple times in the 1960s, lots of deep sea lads used to make up the extra crew during the summer seasons, good crowds and a happy ship. ☹


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Middlesbrough Council have just agreed, with Able UK, a deal to scrap her,starting within the next month. Cost of not exceeding £406,000 (odd figure?).

geoff


----------

